# A couple of dioramas featuring hydrocal kits.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Recently I found a file w/these pics on one of my old PC's. I built these a couple of years ago as the pilot models for the box cover art. I think it's interesting to see the difference between the color & B&W pics. Hope you like them! 





































Again, don't be afraid to try a hydrocal kit. If you have any problems at all feel free to touch base w/me & I'll send you a new set of castings at no charge to try again. Also, be sure to check out the step by step tutorial at our site, www.downtowndeco.com Free shipping on all US Mainland orders!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
Our new number 406-821-0181
Now join us on Facebook.

PS. I just listed a couple sets of our "boneyard" castings at the auction place.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Randy,

Your work always blurrs the line between reality and modeling. Fabulous detailing, as always!

TJ


----------

